# The 02M 4Motion transmission upgrade thread.



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Starting this thread to get as much information about upgrading theese gearboxes as possible.

If you know anything you'd like to share, please post it here.

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_205.pdf

The 02M gearbox came in 1999 with the Golf 4 and other VWs and Audis. It differs from the previous transmissions in that it has two different output shafts. This gives different final drives for 1st to 4th gear and 5th to 6th gear.

4Motion-gearboxes came with both 4-cylinder and 6-cylinder engines. The difference between them is the clutch housing.

For the 6-cylinder boxes, one gearbox is stronger than the oter models. This is the DRP and it was delivered in Golf Mk4 2.8 l. 4Motion 1999-2000. This is maybe the best start for a transmission for high effects. Cluth housing from a 4-cylinder engine can be mounted to the 6-cylinder gearbox.

Transmissions to the 3.2-liter engines (from R32) have a weakness. The bearing on the input shaft may loosen, most often seen where a lightweight flywheel. Different companies offer a modification of this, but the gearbox must be removed to get this done. HPA is one of several that can fix this:
http://hpamotorsports.com/


Lightweight flywheel will also course problems with Peloquins and Quaiffe diffs:
http://thescirocco.com/peloquin.html
CAUTION ALL 02M Owners: Do not use a lightened flywheel on the 02M, the stock clutch and flywheel is tuned for the 02M, for weight distribution, and a light flywheel goodwill pickup harmonics from the main shaft. It sounds like the trans is about to self destruct.

The ratios for the DRP
Final drive, 4.333 for 1-4. gears, 3.421 for 5-6. provides.
1st gear 3.417, 2nd gear 2.105, 3rd gear 1.429, 4th gear 1.088, 5th gear 1.097, 6th gear 0.912.

Final drive
A common problem for vehicles with high power engines and 6-speed gearboxes is the close ratio between the gears, and the top speed suffers as well. It is possible to use the final drive from the other models, here is a selection from Bora and Sharan. Here we can get ratios that gives theoretic top speeds over 320 km/h at 7000 rpm.

FD ratio for Sharan and Bora:









With 195/45-16 tires and 7000 rpm top speed is 246 km / h.
With ERR final drive, 3.1 for 5-6 gives increases the top speed to 271.5 km/h.
With EHH final drive, 2.926 for 5-6 gives 287.6 km/h top speed.
The EFF final drive, 2.727 for 5-6 gives 308.6 km/h. top speed.
With DRW / ERF final drive, 2.615 for 5-6 gives 321.8 km/h. top speed.

Sharan transmissions with 22/27/79 teeth are EHH, EHL, FGM, FVP, FJG and FVR.

Golf and Bora transmissions ERR have FD 71/17/23 (FD 3.087) and 62/16/20 (FD 3.1).

A little bit more about ratios for different 02M boxes: http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...n_code_assembly_allocation_ratios_capacities/

Dogbox gearsets are supplied by multiple companies:
SQS Racing:
http://www.sqsracing.com/produkt/179:200:dgo-kit-box-02m-02q-competition-gears

PPG, Pfitzner Performance Gearbox. http://www.ppgearbox.com.au

Quaife:
http://www.quaife.co.uk/catalogue/products/qke3v 

DM motorsport: http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb/pages/english/home.php

ForceFed Engineering: http://store.forcefedengineering.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=131

Shifting forks
This is a weak point on the 02M. The shifting forks for 1-2. gear will easily brake at high loads. Here is a fork of brass fastened with a rivet. This was 6 mm. thickness of the first models later this upgraded to 7 mm. Still it’s weak, and a common way to improve it is to use a high quality bolt and TIG weld the nut to prevent it from loosening.

The 3-4. shift fork is made in one piece, and this may breake under hard use. DM Motorsports offers a stronger fork in billet brass. The price is 400 CAD.
http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb/pages/english/home.php

SQS Racing offers a billet shifting fork in high strength aluminum. The price is € 200 pluss taxes.
http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/productdetails/200/manual-02m-q_55.pdf

The shifting fork to 5-6. is riveted. This can be reinforced with a high strength bolt with the nut TIG welded. SQS Racing has developed an improved version that appears in the manual.
http://www.sqsracing.com/files/fs_files/productdetails/200/manual-02m-q_55.pdf

Here’s an article about the shifting forks issue:
http://bwperformance.com/blog/vw-02m-transmission-shift-fork-issues

Steel shift forks by USP Motorsports:
https://www.uspmotorsports.com/SteelShiftForkTransmissionUpgrade/6Speed-02M/02Q-.html

Support for 4th gear is offered by Epytec:
http://www.epytec.de/product_info.php/products_id/2142

Diffs from Quaife and Peloquins:
http://www.quaife.co.uk/catalogue/products/qdf14r-0









http://peloquins.com/products_R32.html


















For engines with high power is difficult to find a suitable clutch. So far I have found two options that stand out:
Clutch Masteers have several models with different type of surface. In addition, they have two flywheel options, aluminum or steel.
02-017-TD6-AF
02-017-TD6-SF
02-017-TD7-AL
02-017-TD7-SF
02-017-B-TD-AL
http://www.clutchmasters.com/shop/?...o, 6 Speed & From Year = 2000 & toYear = 2006

For those who must have the highest outputs the Clutch Masters clutches may be too weak. DM Motorsports have developed a kit , a Tilton clutch with steel flywheel. This weighs 14 lbs. and can be supplied for both the 4 - and 6-cylinder engines. The kit costs 2800 Canadian dollars.
http://www.dmmotorsport.com/wb/pages/english/home.php

ARP offers reinforced bolt kit for the flywheel:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...3&_nkw=arp audi & _sacat = See-All-Categories


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Any of you guys having problems with the 1-2 gear selector hub? A common problem as far as I can see. Here's the upgrade parts, but they are not for sale:


http://uspmotorsports.com/transmission_rebuild.php


Got an IM from [email protected]


"no problem, we are actually going to start offering the selector hubs for around $450"

"sliding sleeve with syncromesh body looks like that is what they are calling it."

See it in this manual: 

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_205.pdf


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I had the rivets removed and bolts placed then spot welded.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

The thread about the Force Fed Engineering's kit:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4693432


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Does somebody have any information about the torque capacity of the angel drive? 

How much beating can it take before it dies?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

Look to DM for that info


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

VRT said:


> Look to DM for that info


Sent him a mail, hoping for an answer...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

http://www.zf.com/media/media/docum...motorsports/catalogue/sachs-racing/RCS_zf.pdf

Clutches fron Sachs Motorsports.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Vegard said:


> Sent him a mail, hoping for an answer...


i talked to dm about it and sent him pics of the dead one i have..he had never seen it before..


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

I'm not surprised it broke under your 1000 hp. How long did it last? And how did you brake it?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Excellent thread :thumbup:


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is one of my:sly:
http://media.snimka.bg/7561/021377348.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/7561/021377350.jpg
http://media.snimka.bg/7561/021377354.jpg


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

How much power and torque on this one MP?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Got information from VRT, it's possible to get a shifting box that fits the Mk2/3 tunnel ann accepts the 02M shifting box internals.

Part# are:
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm 

Pic of VRT's box:


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

Vegard you have been busy again!!


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

I currently have a few issues with my 02M in my 2002 audi TTQ. Running custom GT2871R turbo. Had some nasty vibrations when reving up the engine (~44k miles) pulled the transmission and found all but 2 flywheel bolts backed out and the flywheel was only being held on via the transmission shaft and 2 bolts that didnt back all the way out. Replaced with a South Bend Clutch and 19lb steel single mass Flywheel (also SBC). Holds power fine now, however it is very noisy and feels like it vibrates a bit when up in the revs. possibly the issue referred to above with using light weight flywheels?

The other issue I am having is shifting between 1st and 2nd and 2nd and 3rd. If I shift to fast in upper revs it grinds. If I shift under normal driving it feels notchy when going into gear. I figured it was either the clutch not disengauging properly or possible the issue mentioned above about the shift forks and gear sets. When I am parked and put it in reverse, it doesnt like to go in right away, but it doesnt grind either. Anyone have any suggestions? This is killing it for me having plenty of power, but not being able to lay down good 0-60 times do to have to wait half a second between shifts so I dont grind.

thx


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Another 02M box is the FMP. I got it off a Seat Leon V6 4Motion, somewhere between 2000 and 2002 model year, can't really remember.

*FMP gear ratios:*
ratio FD
1.gear 3.357	4.333
2.gear 2.087	4.333
3.gear 1.469	4.333
4.gear 1.098	4.333
5.gear 1.108	3.421
6.gear 0.927	3.421

The FMP also has the stronger metal end casing like the DRP.

The rpm drop from 2nd to 3rd on the FMP is slightly better than the DRP. It'll end up with ~200 rmp higher when putting 3rd gear.
3rd to 4th on the other hand is ~100rpm higher with the DRP. They are fairly close.

Elie


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Spare shifting fork for a good price:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--VR6_12v/Search/Clearance/ES272584/


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

I have no idea, Garrett GT4088R 1.6 bar


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

Vegard said:


> Starting this thread to get as much information about upgrading theese gearboxes as possible.
> 
> If you know anything you'd like to share, please post it here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

boostd k04 said:


> im currently doing a mk4 r32 engine swap into my mk4 2.8 4motion 2000 model,so it does have the stronger gearbox,i also have the mk4 r32 gearbox that came with the engine,which of the 2 gearbox would be a better choice as i am planing to go the turbo route as soon as everything is up and runing.thanks


I guess you'll be happier with the non-R32 box. Just remember to reinforce the shifting forks...


----------



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

Vegard said:


> I guess you'll be happier with the non-R32 box. Just remember to reinforce the shifting forks...


great thanks,

what about the gear ratio on my 2.8 v6 4 motion box,wont the gears be too long then the r32 box,not too happy bout lengthy gears.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

boostd k04 said:


> great thanks,
> 
> what about the gear ratio on my 2.8 v6 4 motion box,wont the gears be too long then the r32 box,not too happy bout lengthy gears.


No problem to change the final drive to the R32 if you want to. You just have to open both boxes and swap the wanted parts into the tranny you're going to use..


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

Nice thread great info:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

does anybody know the power capabilities of the rear diff and clutch assembly? I know the front can take quite a lot of abuse, but what about the rear... is a rear diff upgrade necessary for anything over 500WHP... is there a possible torque limit on the rear clutch, if so, are there any upgrade offerings?

Also... where does the Haldex pump sit?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

VeeRar6ix said:


> does anybody know the power capabilities of the rear diff and clutch assembly? I know the front can take quite a lot of abuse, but what about the rear... is a rear diff upgrade necessary for anything over 500WHP... is there a possible torque limit on the rear clutch, if so, are there any upgrade offerings?
> 
> Also... where does the Haldex pump sit?


Here's the manual for the Haldex:

http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_206.pdf

I'm not 100 % sure, but I've heard it can take 1300 Nm.


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks for the info... really helped:thumbup:


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

It takes 1000 hp to break the housing :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4108171-my-R36-bigturbo-build..&p=71926592#post71926592


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

But it can be fixed...










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...bo-build..&p=72252808&viewfull=1#post72252808


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Great thread, I had already modified the shift forks before finding this but anyone have experience with the best flywheel to use with these boxes?
My R32 turbo project is using the gearbox from the 2.8 Bora 4M instead of the R32 one as its believed to be a stronger unit.
I'm currently running a southbend clutch with steel flywheel and peloquin diff but the chatter at idle is terrible, it all goes away when the clutch is depressed but is there a better solution out there?

As far as I understand the dual mass flywheel dampens out these harmonics so is there any single mass kit that can also do this?
I doubt a stock clutch would last very long with a turbo application.


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

vert1 said:


> Great thread, I had already modified the shift forks before finding this but anyone have experience with the best flywheel to use with these boxes?
> My R32 turbo project is using the gearbox from the 2.8 Bora 4M instead of the R32 one as its believed to be a stronger unit.
> I'm currently running a southbend clutch with steel flywheel and peloquin diff but the chatter at idle is terrible, it all goes away when the clutch is depressed but is there a better solution out there?
> 
> ...


http://www.dmmotorsport.com/112_dm_motorsport_clutch_kit.html

I guess this is the best flywheel/clutch kit available.


----------



## vert1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Question is will it still chatter as much as a single mass single plate clutch?
My Southbend one is holding fine but its noisy / clattery.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*



Vegard said:


> For the 6-cylinder boxes, one gearbox is stronger than the oter models. This is the DRP and it was delivered in Golf Mk4 2.8 l. 4Motion 1999-2000. This is maybe the best start for a transmission for high effects. *Cluth housing from a 4-cylinder engine can be mounted to the 6-cylinder gearbox.*


 Would you happen to know if/where you could order the 4 cylinder O2M clutch housing? Part number maybe? I'm thinking you could possibly pick up a R32 transmission and change out the clutch housing and be good to go...


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Bump for interest. Though I see the last post in here is from Halloween.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

MatadoR32 said:


> Would you happen to know if/where you could order the 4 cylinder O2M clutch housing? Part number maybe? I'm thinking you could possibly pick up a R32 transmission and change out the clutch housing and be good to go...


 1.8 Audi TT were common. so should be easy to find at a local wrecker.


----------



## MatadoR32 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Chin Stroke*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MatadoR32 said:


> Would you happen to know if/where you could order the 4 cylinder O2M clutch housing? Part number maybe? I'm thinking you could possibly pick up a R32 transmission and change out the clutch housing and be good to go...


 I have 4 here 
send me an email or PM:thumbup:


----------



## wutzzz (Oct 10, 2007)

*Bringing this to life*

Check this out

http://audisrs.com/archive/loba-r32-a3-tt-twin-disc-sports-clutch-kits__o_t__t_26295.html


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

Support for 4th gear by Epytec: 

http://www.epytec.de/product_info.php/products_id/2142 

And by Bar Tec Tuning: 
http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/lshop,showdetail,2004g,en,,,2102m01,25,,.htm 


Shift forks by USP Motorsports: 

https://www.uspmotorsports.com/SteelShiftForkTransmissionUpgrade/6Speed-02M/02Q-.html 


Cable shift upgrades from USRT: 
http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=13_146


----------



## igotused (Feb 21, 2013)

*awesome*

:thumbup: :beer: time to build me an o2m


----------



## Charlie.Owino (Feb 22, 2014)

*Help - A quick question regarding VW Sharan 2.8L, VR6 1996*

I was unable to find a replacement gearbox for the 1996 VR6, 2.8L and my smart mechanic rebuilt the auto transmission gearbox with a MkIII interior. It works but the ratios are all wrong for such a heavy car and powerful engine. 

With your in depth knowledge of these gearboxes, which one can I use interior to rebuild the current box?

Since these gear boxes are so rare, what modification can be done? Do they fit in with any other?


----------



## M.P (Mar 7, 2009)

02M/Q dog box gear kit and synchro kit :thumbup::thumbup:

https://www.facebook.com/354549714557331/photos/pcb.759266607418971/759258250753140/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/3545497145...4549714557331/759294004082898/?type=1&theater


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Any more information on how to reinforce the 02M casing? I remember SQS had a solution for that but can't seem to find it.
Maybe someone else offers a solution?


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

*Haldex Gen. 1 upgrade*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powertrack-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec93fbfca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powertrack-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec961ff67


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Found this from Epytec

02M case strengthening near input shafts
http://www.epytec.de/detail/index/sArticle/3144


----------



## Vegard (May 19, 2003)

VR6rocks said:


> Found this from Epytec
> 
> 02M case strengthening near input shafts
> http://www.epytec.de/detail/index/sArticle/3144


A few more items from Epytec: http://www.epytec.de/kategorien/motor-und-getriebetuning/02m-6-gang-getriebe-/


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

VR6rocks said:


> Found this from Epytec
> 
> 02M case strengthening near input shafts
> http://www.epytec.de/detail/index/sArticle/3144


Combine with this type of mount and you should have a sturdy case (it could take slight cutting from the mount to make both fit)
http://www.generalprinciple.com/sd/shawnweb.nsf/02mmounts?openpage


----------



## jampy (Nov 20, 2010)

anyone know if the audi s3 8l 02m fits in mk4 r32?? they are cheaper in sales....


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

Just get a DRP gearbox and be done with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

R32.DEVIANT said:


> Just get a DRP gearbox and be done with it.



Whats the deals with the DRP gearbox?


----------



## rennster5150 (Mar 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Whats the deals with the DRP gearbox?


It are stronger than the others, or so I've heard


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

In what way


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

There are these as well 

http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/products/02m-02q-gearbox-reinforcement-plate.html

http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/products/02m-02q-gearbox-4th-gear-input-shaft-support.html


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There are these as well
> 
> http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/products/02m-02q-gearbox-reinforcement-plate.html
> 
> http://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/products/02m-02q-gearbox-4th-gear-input-shaft-support.html


OK maybe for a track/drag car but i wouldn`t want either of those put on a road used car.

You can get a forged gear kit now which is well worth getting if you can afford it. DemonR32 is a good friend of mine and is a very honest and knowledgeable person.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7136836-New-gearkit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Why wouldn't you fit those to a road car

I can't really aford forged gear kits


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

The end plate : You drilling two holes in ali/mag cast and then putting a bolt through each hole into a plate to "strengthen" the end of the case. The bolt holes have to be 100% correct in alignment plus hopefully not case any hair line cracking or heat around the drill noles that will weaken the cast. The bolts need to fit the holes 100% tight with no slack movement so heat up the case and freeze the bolts to fit. All the strain is then put on the bolt holes as the case tries to flex not on the total case area. Basically a very bad idea and design. 
Fourth gear support : Again drilling the case and problem inherent with that. The "support" is a brass bar you screw in that will rub against the rotation gear shaft if it starts to move. Steel is hard , brass is soft. You are constantly going to have to check the brass bar to see how tight it is as you cannot see otherwise it will quickly do nothing. If the brass bar was steel and held some bearing that where fitted around the gear shaft in place that would be a much better idea. If it was me i would have designed it so the steel bar stayed inside the gearbox case and could be tightened on a thread to a plate internally.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

Right thEn who sells or makes strengthening end plate. 

Aluminium end plate that doesn't need drilling of the case.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

The cases are magnesium. I offer a two piece system which ties in the 1-4 race bearing housing to the outer trans case. And then tie it into the input shaft housing. It takes the ~7mm touch system and makes it ~20mm thick solid magnesium. It is machined and welded (magnesium plate/rod to the cast magnesium case) eliminating the possibility for shaft deflection.


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

EdsGTI said:


> The cases are magnesium. I offer a two piece system which ties in the 1-4 race bearing housing to the outer trans case. And then tie it into the input shaft housing. It takes the ~7mm touch system and makes it ~20mm thick solid magnesium. It is machined and welded (magnesium plate/rod to the cast magnesium case) eliminating the possibility for shaft deflection.


What is the cost of this conversion ?


----------



## flagg9898 (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can buy a final drive for the o2m that has a ratio for 1st-4th somewhere close to 3.59-3.45?
Or atleast a transmission I can purchase and swap parts?


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)

EHH


----------



## R32.DEVIANT (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Bringing this one back. 

What other gear oil is safe to use on the 02M other than Factory Gear oil. I have used in the Past Amsoil 75w/90 GL-4.


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

vr6fanatic said:


> Bringing this one back.
> 
> What other gear oil is safe to use on the 02M other than Factory Gear oil. I have used in the Past Amsoil 75w/90 GL-4.


Thats what i have used in all my transmissions since i bought the car new.


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

I've used Redline, Mobil1, and Amsoil with no issues. 

Currently she's filled with Redline in the transmission and rear diff.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

I've had MTL in the trans and MT-90 in the rear diff for years. No probs with regular track use. Hope it helps..


----------



## hoverjohn (May 2, 2017)

*02m/02n interchange*

HI
Fairly new to these particular boxes. 

Can I replace the 02M gearbox on my golf with an 02N box from a sharan I'm breaking?
if not what do I need to do to make it work?

or am I best fixing the sheared 1-2gear shift fork ali rivet?

Also I cant find much info on the 02N gearbox anywhere??

I'm also looking to tune up a PD 4motion - any transmission advice?

Ta.
John


----------



## jackjatk3133 (Dec 5, 2019)

*Bosch Fuel Injectors*

Bosch is the world's driving provider of diesel *bosch fuel fuel injector* frameworks and is standard hardware on numerous diesel motors today.


----------



## kavruk (Dec 13, 2020)

hoverjohn said:


> *02m/02n interchange*
> 
> HI
> Fairly new to these particular boxes.
> ...


any updates? does anyone know the differences from the 02m? i have a 02n split in the shop, wondering if i can fit a wavetrac.


----------

